# Truck Transforms Into A Fantastic Castle



## Jaguwar (Apr 7, 2015)

[While I realize this is impractical for most of us, it's just too cool NOT to share. -Jag]
(Source)
When I first saw the truck in the video, I didn’t think much of it. But when I noticed that it’s not just a regular truck, but it can actually transform into something else I was more than interested. This truck was created with a very particular feature in mind: it can transform into a totally habitable fantasy castle! It is completely road legal and every space has been utilized efficiently to allow several luxuries in very small spaces. This is a house truck that you have to see to believe, check out the clip and see the truck unfold into a magical castle.

Watch the video:


----------



## KootenayRambler (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't believe I'm seeing this on here! I'm in New Zealand right now, and living literally just down the road from this family.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 7, 2015)

"Transformers, More than meets the eye".


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 7, 2015)

GypsyFreak said:


> I can't believe I'm seeing this on here! I'm in New Zealand right now, and living literally just down the road from this family.


Really?! That's cool! It's a small world after all, right? [emoji4]


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 7, 2015)

The tiny house movement is happening globally & I think its great.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 7, 2015)

Agreed, though I wish it would pick up stream a little faster.


----------

